# Would you work your dog under this helper?



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm curious to hear what people know/think about Armin Winkler. Good, bad, or neutral. (feel free to pm if you don't feel comfortable posting publicly)

Does he know how to work _real_ german shepherds? What I mean by that is proper balance of prey/defense. I know he's a schnauzer guy, but I am not very familiar with working schnauzers and their temperaments as compared to GSDs.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

He works a lot of police dogs. Yes he'll work a "real" GSD.

He's a good helper and safe and knows more than most. Not everyone will like the "style" of work he does with the dog, and not everyone gets along with him.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He's excellent for where you are with the breed in terms of Sch.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

leave out personality....I don't know him well - have met him a few times and am making no judgements yea or na about working with him as I have never done so.

From what I have seen, Armin is physically very correct, safe and a good helper. So on a purely physical standpoint, I would feel comfortable having him catch my dogs.

Lee


----------



## mareg (Mar 10, 2011)

I met the guy one time at the first trial I watched. He was friendly and he took the time to explain everything that was going on. 

I have seen and worked dogs that he has trained. Seems like he is probably a much higher level trainer than most of your average sch clubs.

Personality? I am sure he is no worse than any other person in schutzhund. Go for the quality training. If you find a "social" club you will witout a doubt run into problems sooner or later....go with the guy who can train your dog.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ah, I have heard about Armin through my trainer who knows him.... and I have heard both sides... I think he is who I would have to work with though if I moved to Roanoke, and I will give anyone a chance.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very good. Have watched him work dogs, as well as talk to him throughout a national event, as he critiqued the helper work, dogs and handlers. 

But, very black and white and will not mince what he thinks just to make you happy.


----------

